# Bedroom Closet Organizing



## trixie2396 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am trying to build a bedroom closet organizer but the closet has an ackward space in it that I am confused on what to do with... trying to decide if I keep the sapce within the closet or maybe open the front wall of it and add wall to inside of closet to only access the space from outside

My house is a raised ranch. The bedroom closet is a normal reach in closet on second floor with a huge space in the top left hand corner for storage that is 52 inch wide, 23 inch deep, and 48 inches tall. This space sits above the entryway closet on the middle level so the space sits 48 inches off the ground in the closet. Designing this space has been challenging because you can only access this huge space from within the closet so building some type of closet organizer is challenging because you can't block that side to build shelves or hanging.

If I block off the space from within the closet and open to the bedroom... any ideas of what to do with it since its pretty far off the ground?

Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you have pictures of the space that you can post? That will make it easier to see what you are working with.


----------



## trixie2396 (Sep 3, 2013)

I will work on that this weekend and update the post. Thanks of the reply.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Deciding about closet in the bed room is challenging. It depends on the space of room.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

So it's essentially just some dead space above another closet, correct? You'd have to ask whether a new access panel or opening into the nearby room is going to look decent or not. Could some sort of artwork or other wall cover be situated on that wall to hide a new opening to the space?

Or perhaps a ceiling access panel from inside the other closet it overhangs? If you're using the space as 'attic storage' then an access hatch inside that closet wouldn't be unusual. 

Meanwhile consider that you might not actually need the storage space if you pare down the junk that gets stored there...


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

wkearney99 said:


> Meanwhile consider that you might not actually need the storage space if you pare down the junk that gets stored there...


Haha, this could be said for ALL of my closets. :wink:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

kimberland30 said:


> Haha, this could be said for ALL of my closets. :wink:


Heh, thought that would get a laugh. I definitely have too much stuff that gets stored. But we pared down quite a bit when we moved out to demolish the place for a new one. I am sooooo looking forward to moving back in, if just to unpack everything thats be stored this past year.


----------



## trixie2396 (Sep 3, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the closet... one is just the layout and you can see the top left hand corner is cubbie hole... but makes it hard because if i put a closet organizer in I have to be careful on both sides of having access to both parts of the closet behind the walls.

Any help?


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Any chance that you could move the door and center it with the right open space? Your closet will be smaller (standard) closet and then you could knock out the left closet space and make it a nook desk area or put a bookcase or floating shelving there for your stuff. 

I hate those ackward spaces, such a waste of good space! Good luck...


----------



## homestoreonline (Sep 19, 2013)

kimberland30 said:


> Do you have pictures of the space that you can post? That will make it easier to see what you are working with.


I have no picture of space . If you want the picture of space you can access internet.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The pix help, thanks for posting them.

The cubby's too high to do anything useful with it from the room, at least not as a desk or anything. And it's also fairly wide. What about putting doors across the whole width? Where the left-most set would open to the top cubby, but just the blank wall below? This would give a unified look to the whole stretch of space. The doors could be either hinged or sliding.


----------

